

Buzz Aldrin’s Official Statement on the Passing of Neil Armstrong - neurotech1
http://buzzaldrin.com/buzz-aldrins-official-statement-on-the-passing-of-neil-armstrong/

======
chaosmachine
Site's overloaded at the moment, here's the text:

I am deeply saddened by the passing of my good friend, and space exploration
companion, Neil Armstrong today. As Neil, Mike Collins and I trained together
for our historic Apollo 11 Mission, we understood the many technical
challenges we faced, as well as the importance and profound implications of
this historic journey. We will now always be connected as the crew of the
Apollo 11 mission to the moon, yet for the many millions who witnessed that
remarkable achievement for humankind, we were not alone.

Whenever I look at the moon I am reminded of that precious moment, over four
decades ago, when Neil and I stood on the desolate, barren, yet beautiful, Sea
of Tranquility, looking back at our brilliant blue planet Earth suspended in
the darkness of space, I realized that even though we were farther away from
earth than two humans had ever been, we were not alone. Virtually the entire
world took that memorable journey with us. I know I am joined by many millions
of others from around the world in mourning the passing of a true American
hero and the best pilot I ever knew. My friend Neil took the small step but
giant leap that changed the world and will forever be remembered as a historic
moment in human history.

I had truly hoped that on July 20th, 2019, Neil, Mike and I would be standing
together to commemorate the 50th Anniversary of our moon landing, as we also
anticipated the continued expansion of humanity into space, that our small
mission helped make possible. Regrettably, this is not to be. Neil will most
certainly be there with us in spirit.

On behalf of the Aldrin family, we extend our deepest condolences to Carol and
the entire Armstrong family. I will miss my friend Neil as I know our fellow
citizens and people around world will miss this foremost aviation and space
pioneer.

May he Rest in Peace, and may his vision for our human destiny in space be his
legacy.

BUZZ ALDRIN

~~~
ericHosick
"Whenever I look at the moon I am reminded..."

I look at old pictures and say "Oh, I remember that trip".

I can not even imagine what it must be like to look up at the moon and say
"Oh, I remember that trip".

------
seivan
Loving that at the bottom right corner of the image there is a light source in
the shape of a heart :).

------
apokusin
He mentions "we are not alone" twice. Clearly he's telling us that there are
aliens on the moon.

~~~
amnigos
Don't panic, they are not coming after us!

